# Violent Shuddering When Accelerating



## TFRotA (Jan 13, 2011)

Hey everyone!
I have a 2001 A6 2.7T thats had running trouble for the past few weeks. About 2 weeks ago the car started to shake violently going uphill, then during ANY acceleration. That day I scanned the car with the VAG and got a misfire on #6. I replaced the spark plug and the coil, and the car ran great for 6 days. The same thing happened though and I had to replace the # 5 and 2, and it ran great. Today it happened once more, but when i connected the VAG i get 1364; 1367; and 1370: open circuit on cylinder #4, 5, and 6, along with 0300 - random misfires. What is the open circuit error??
Is this a grounding issue?
Whats going on? anyone have any ideas? Im getting a little frustrated replacing coil packs.. :banghead:

Thanks in advance! :beer:


----------

